# Updated Family Pick With Newest Member



## Zegee



Reactions: Like 14


----------



## TylerD

Damn that looks sexy! Awesome gear bro!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

TylerD said:


> Damn that looks sexy! Awesome gear bro!


Thanks Bro


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


>


I call dibs on the roller.


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Zegee 
Awesome collection of vaping devices!

tell us which you prefer and why


----------



## Zegee

Will provide proper feedback later haven't really been able to test drive roller properly 
At the moment my favourite setup mech mod with tobh a tty. It is the business

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

lekker bro. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vixen

Oooh lovely....Can't wait to hear which you prefer and why


----------



## Zegee

Ok so had some time to tinker and honestly I still love dripping so for me the preference is as follows:
Home = panzer with either tobh or atomic
Adv= workhorse reo with reo miser and cana with a kf on the roller is making her way in except I love it to much in 18350 so will have to see after the fast how she fairs through the day.

If I was stuck on an island with a mod it would be cana for versatility of using a dripper or rba. 
This might change in time 
My die hard svd is there as a backup 
Maybe when I lp my reo things will change

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback @Zegee 
You have certainly got some good choices at your disposal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Very sweet collection you have there @Zegee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

smart collection @Zegee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesome family pic @Zegee

Reactions: Like 1


----------

